# "Stallion"



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Small & Strong PVC Shooter :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

very nice shape.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

That came out nice. Looks to be very comfortable in your hand.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My goodness!!!!!!

UNREAL finish on this beautiful slingshot!!!

WELL DONE!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh wow. Those are realy sexy lines. I like the shape and the finish...exelent job


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I really like it.

Congratulations


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh. My. Gosh. That is one beautiful slingshot. I love the shape and finish, but the shape...the shape...


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! Looks like it melts into your hand!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

So smooth and ergo looking  Nice!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Que barbaro mi estimado Peter!!! una chulada de resortera!!! Con qué estás pintando? es pintura en spray? o utilizas pistola?

Saludos y gracias por comprartir!!


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Silky smooth and a really nice looking grip in the hand

Beautiful.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Peter Recuas, you have really nailed this art form. Not only just the shape-work and your finishing technique. BUT this has got to be right up there at the top of my list as one of the most elegant shapes. Most times ergonomics overwhelm aesthetics just slightly. But not so with this beautiful one. It is just perfectly gorgeous from every angle that I can see.

I do see a proud stallion*!*

It's always exciting to see what you're going to create next. *STUNNING *shape. Beautiful craftsmanship*!!*


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is a sweet looking shooter.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about !


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much my friends! I really apreciate your kind words :koolaid: :koolaid: :koolaid:



JTslinger said:


> Very nice.





Wingshooter said:


> very nice shape.





fsa46 said:


> That came out nice. Looks to be very comfortable in your hand.





Quercusuber said:


> My goodness!!!!!!
> 
> UNREAL finish on this beautiful slingshot!!!
> 
> ...





derandy said:


> Oh wow. Those are realy sexy lines. I like the shape and the finish...exelent job





Flatband said:


> Oh Yeah!!!!





slingshotnew said:


> I really like it.
> 
> Congratulations





Viper010 said:


> Amazing!





d3moncow said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. That is one beautiful slingshot. I love the shape and finish, but the shape...the shape...





Vly62 said:


> Wow! Looks like it melts into your hand!!





Can-Opener said:


> So smooth and ergo looking  Nice!





BAT said:


> Que barbaro mi estimado Peter!!! una chulada de resortera!!! Con qué estás pintando? es pintura en spray? o utilizas pistola?
> 
> Saludos y gracias por comprartir!!


Muchas gracias mi Bat, la pintura es pura lata comex, la pauta es agitar o no dependiendo del acabado



wickerman said:


> Silky smooth and a really nice looking grip in the hand
> 
> Beautiful.





Poiema said:


> Peter Recuas, you have really nailed this art form. Not only just the shape-work and your finishing technique. BUT this has got to be right up there at the top of my list as one of the most elegant shapes. Most times ergonomics overwhelm aesthetics just slightly. But not so with this beautiful one. It is just perfectly gorgeous from every angle that I can see.
> 
> I do see a proud stallion*!*
> 
> It's always exciting to see what you're going to create next. *STUNNING *shape. Beautiful craftsmanship*!!*





ghost0311/8541 said:


> That is a sweet looking shooter.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Pete, that is one very well done sculpture. The frosted sand blast surface is wonderful. Ergonomically it sure fits you! I can't say enough about how well you did this slingshot. Mold it and sell it.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

I am speechless. It takes time to take it all in. You have definitely found your voice in this medium. Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Peter

You are a gifted craftsman with an eye for grace and form.

If you were to create a TTF along similar lines, i would gladly buy it... sight unseen.

Any chance of that?

Superbe!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

*Thank you very much dear friends I really had received much more than expected*



treefork said:


> That's what I'm talking about !





Chuck Daehler said:


> Pete, that is one very well done sculpture. The frosted sand blast surface is wonderful. Ergonomically it sure fits you! I can't say enough about how well you did this slingshot. Mold it and sell it.





Piney Creek said:


> I am speechless. It takes time to take it all in. You have definitely found your voice in this medium. Regards, Piney Creek





Onyx said:


> Peter
> 
> You are a gifted craftsman with an eye for grace and form.
> 
> ...


*I do this just for fun and really can not do two equal slingshots even to save my life :wave: *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I see another award in your future, like the new avatar as well.*


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice design, but finish is awesome 

Great work, sir!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Super shape! Gj mate!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

That has STYLE written all over it!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Hermosa forma en esa horqueta mi amigo, la deberia hacer un molde y hacerla de fundicion de bronce, seria una cosa espectacular!

Saludos!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

how do you make that from pvc?? melting it??


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Agreed with all....you're skills and workmanship are top notch. Speechless!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent looking piece!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Emitto said:


> Hermosa forma en esa horqueta mi amigo, la deberia hacer un molde y hacerla de fundicion de bronce, seria una cosa espectacular!
> 
> Saludos!


Gracias Emitto, que gusto saber de ti, esa es mi mayor ilusion, tal vez algun dia aprenda como


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

pult421 said:


> how do you make that from pvc?? melting it??


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41776-minotaur-or-how-do-i-work-with-pvc/


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Gracias, Muchas Gracias Amigos de verdad agradezco tantas demostraciones de aprecio!

Thank you very much friends so I really appreciate your appreciation!



Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *I see another award in your future, like the new avatar as well.*





E.G. said:


> Very nice design, but finish is awesome
> 
> Great work, sir!





JohnKrakatoa said:


> Super shape! Gj mate!





The Gopher said:


> That has STYLE written all over it!





Emitto said:


> Hermosa forma en esa horqueta mi amigo, la deberia hacer un molde y hacerla de fundicion de bronce, seria una cosa espectacular!
> 
> Saludos!





Bob Fionda said:


> Agreed with all....you're skills and workmanship are top notch. Speechless!





rockslinger said:


> Excellent looking piece!


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

It's a fine art sculpture. Art.

I would never dare to shoot something like that with the risk of a fork hit. I would simply walk around in the grocery store and ask people if they want to see something beautiful and whip that out of my pants when they say yes.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Total Package


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very Nice&#8230;&#8230;KBH2


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Great job..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dang! 
I missed this one. I LOVE your stuff man!
I want my next build to have those flowing sexy curves.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I know I was the last one to post but after seeing it again in SSOTM i had to come back for another look! 
I LOVE IT! I will return to this post when I get going on my next build.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Art deco with flowing lines.

Wonderful!

Rip


----------

